# Blackpool dog show - Entries.



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone know when the entries are for blackpool dog show?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

not sure when the dates to enter are but the show is not till the end of june so would think you have ages yet.think if you register with fossedata they send you an email when shows are open for entry...oh if it helps entrys closed on the 17th may last year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you, I have found it on there.

I am going to enter online closer to the time.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I was looking last night to see who the judge was. Still going to go hopefully to keep you happy :lol: But he wouldn't be our first choice. Suppose he owes us a favour seeing as at shows he always asks to borrow our catalog etc!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I was looking last night to see who the judge was. Still going to go hopefully to keep you happy :lol: But he wouldn't be our first choice. Suppose he owes us a favour seeing as at shows he always asks to borrow our catalog etc!!


You best had come. I will cry.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Anyone know when the entries are for blackpool dog show?


Blackpool Championship Dog Show

BY POST Entires Close Monday 9th May postmark

ONLINE ENTRIES CAN BE MADE UP UNTIL MIDNIGHT ON MONDAY 16TH MAY 2011

Google is a wonderful thing


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

ill be there as usual as i steward for two days and show on the third :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Pretty much ALL general CH show schedules can be found online - either at

Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information

FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs

Blackpool is on Fosse data - had my schedule through this morning - they must waste a fortune sending them out to people who are viewing and enteirng online.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Pretty much ALL general CH show schedules can be found online - either at
> 
> Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information
> 
> ...


I've never been to Blackpool but got a schedule the other day  I've entered shows through Fosse Date so do they just send you them out for all shows? Total waste of money!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I've never been to Blackpool but got a schedule the other day  I've entered shows through Fosse Date so do they just send you them out for all shows? Total waste of money!!


I don't think so no - I've thrown the envelope now - but don't think it came from Fosse data - there's been many a show I've nearly missed because I didn't enter / go to the previous one for some reason.


----------

